# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những con đường tình yêu đẹp ngỡ ngàng trên thế giới

## hantt.163

*Cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp của những con đường khiến khách du lịch ngỡ như đang dạo bước trên thiên đường...*
Đây là những con đường "tràn ngập thiên nhiên" mà bất  kỳ du khách nào cũng ước ao được thả bộ, được thư giãn và đắm mình trong  bầu không khí trong lành, hòa mình với thiên nhiên...

*Đường hoa anh đào ở Đức*
 Không chỉ có Nhật Bản mới nổi tiếng về hoa anh đào mà  loài hoa quyến rũ này cũng đã trở nên nổi tiếng trên khắp thế giới. Ở  nước Đức, vào mùa xuân, trăm hoa đua nở nhưng có lẽ ấn tượng nhất chính  là hoa anh đào.
 Cứ mỗi độ xuân sang, con phố yên bình ở thành phố Bonn,  Đức lại biến thành một đường hầm hoa anh đào đầy mê hoặc. Con đường  ngập tràn sắc hồng này còn được gọi là “xa lộ anh đào” bởi vẻ đẹp lãng  mạn của nó. Tuy nhiên, mỗi mùa hoa chỉ kéo dài 7 - 10 ngày.







*Đường hoa Tử Đằng ở Nhật Bản*


  Con đường chỉ dành riêng cho người đi bộ này được biết  đến là đường hầm hoa tuyệt đẹp nằm trong khuôn viên vườn Kawachi Fuji  tại Kitakyushu, Nhật Bản. 
 Đường hầm được bao phủ bởi những bông hoa Tử Đằng quyến  rũ. Từng giàn hoa nở rộ với đủ màu sắc như hồng nhạt, tím, vàng và đỏ  rủ xuống con đường đi bộ tạo nên một không gian lộng lẫy. 
 Khách tham quan vừa đi vừa có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp  tuyệt vời này. Thời gian tốt nhất trong năm để đi ngắm hoa là từ cuối  tháng 4 đến giữa tháng 5. Tuy nhiên, tùy thuộc vào thời tiết mỗi năm,  không phải năm nào hoa Tử Đằng cũng nở rộ và lộng lẫy.





*  Đường hầm tình yêu ở Ukraine*

 Đường hầm tình yêu là cái tên mà người dân địa phương đặt cho đoạn đường sắt dài 3km tại làng Kleven, vùng Rivne, Ukraine. 
 Đoạn đường này được phủ một màu xanh mướt bởi chất liệu  đặc biệt. Chính những bụi cây trồng san sát, đều nhau với những tán lá  đan quyện tạo thành mái che biến nó thành một con đường hầm cổ tích  tuyệt đẹp. 
 Mỗi ngày, xe lửa chỉ chạy qua đoạn đường này khoảng 3  lần để cung cấp gỗ cho một nhà mày gần thị trấn Klven, phía Đông Ukraine  nên không gian ở đây khá yên tĩnh. 
 Vào mùa xuân, khi thời tiết bớt lạnh giá và cây cối  xanh tươi trở lại, con đường trở thành địa điểm lãng mạn cho những cuộc  tình đầy thú vị.



*Đường hoa phượng tím ở Nam Phi*

 Thành phố Johannesburg là khu rừng nhân tạo lớn nhất  thế giới. Người ta trồng hơn 10 triệu cây để giữ màu xanh cho thành phố  lớn nhất Nam Phi này. 
 Có ít nhất 49 loài phượng tím, hầu hết có nguồn gốc từ  Nam Mỹ (Uruguay, Brazil, Peru và Argentina) và lưu vực Caribbean. Các  loại cây nhiệt đới này được nhập khẩu vào Nam Phi cách đây hơn 100 năm.
 Tháng 10 là khoảng thời gian tuyệt vời nhất của năm khi  hàng ngàn cây phượng tím đồng loạt trổ hoa tạo nên một khung cảnh hết  sức ngoạn mục trên các con phố ở Johannesburg.



*  Đường mòn qua hồ Plitvice ở Croatia*

 Khu vực Plitvice tại Công viên Quốc gia Croatia nổi  tiếng với mạng lưới 16 hồ và thác nước. Với mục đích mang hệ thống rừng  sinh thái đến gần hơn với du khách, hai đường mòn Plitvica dài 9km và  Corkova Uvala dài 21km đã được xây dựng. 
 Các con đường này được đánh dấu với những tấm biển và  mũi tên chỉ dẫn kèm theo quy định riêng của công viên, với các loại cây,  rong rêu tuyệt đẹp tràn ngập hai bên lối đi. 
 Tại đây, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng sự giàu có và đa dạng của hệ sinh thái tại công viên quốc gia dọc theo hai bên đường.





*  Đường cây bạch quả ở Nhật Bản*

 Ở Nhật Bản, có hơn 65.000 cây bạch quả được trồng trên  các đường phố, vườn và công viên. Đường cây bạch quả này nằm bên ngoài  khuôn viên vườn Meiji Shrine, thuộc Shibuya, Tokyo. 
 Đây cũng là con đường bạch quả nổi tiếng ở Nhật. Có một  câu chuyện ý nghĩa về loài cây này. Đó là sau khi Mỹ ném bom xuống  Hiroshima, vẫn có 6 cây bạch quả sống sót và phát triển. Vì vậy, người  Nhật coi bạch quả là “cây mang hy vọng” và được tôn kính trong văn hóa  Nhật Bản.





*  Hàng rào Trung cổ ở Bắc Ireland*

 Đại lộ chạy dọc theo hai hàng cây sồi này còn có tên  gọi “những hàng rào Trung cổ”, được cho là đã 300 tuổi đời. Có tất cả  hơn 100 cây sồi, chạy dọc suốt đại lộ Bregagh, gần ngôi làng Stranocum,  hạt Antrim, Bắc Ireland. 
 Chúng tạo nên một vòng cung ôm trọn con đường. Nơi đây  là một địa điểm nổi tiếng với những người đam mê chụp ảnh tại Bắc  Ireland và du khách quốc tế.




 *Đường trúc Sagano ở Nhật Bản*

 Rừng trúc Sagano ở Arashiyama, Kyoto là một trong những  nơi yên ả, thanh bình nhất ở Nhật Bản. Con đường mòn được bao quanh bởi  hàng ngàn cây trúc xanh mát thẳng tắp trải dài. 
 Những hàng rào dọc theo con đường được làm từ chính  những nhánh và thân cây trúc bị đổ. Các con đường đi bộ cắt xuyên qua  khu rừng là nơi lý tưởng cho một buổi đi dạo hay đạp xe đạp. Khu rừng  đặc biệt hấp dẫn khi gió thổi qua rặng trúc tạo nên những âm thanh du  dương, rì rào. 






 *Đường Goncalo de Carvalho ở Brazil*

 Tại Brazil có một tuyến đường chiếm được rất nhiều sự  yêu mến của mọi người nhờ vào vẻ đẹp mang tính tự nhiên, hoang dã đáng  ngưỡng mộ. 
 Con đường được coi đẹp nhất thế giới này được tạo nên  bởi hơn 100 cây Tipuana cao chót vót dọc theo đường Goncalo de Carvalho,  Porto Alegre. 
 Kéo dài hơn 3 dãy phố, con đường phủ đầy bóng mát này  khiến cho môi trường thành phố trở nên trong lành hơn. Năm 2006, cựu thị  trưởng Joseph Fogaca đã kí sắc lệnh công nhận con đường là một phần của  di sản lịch sử văn hóa, sinh thái và môi trường của Brazil.


(zing)

----------


## lovetravel

ôi! đẹp quá!  :love struck:

----------


## littlegirl

đẹp mê ly luôn í

----------


## littlelove

lãng mạn thía!

----------


## wildrose

con đường nào cũng tuyệt đẹp

----------


## nhoc135

đẹp quá, lãng mạn nữa chứ.

----------


## thientai206

có pai đường trúc sanago là trong phim thập diện mai phục đấy không nhỉ

----------

